# Changing file name on the Kindle



## mdietz39 (Feb 7, 2011)

I downloaded the 13 Oz books (.mobi format) from Gutenberg.  No problem.  I then copied them onto my Kindle.  No problem.  But I have a problem with the file and book names.

For example:  the Gutenberg file name for "The Patchwork Girl of Oz" is 07woz11.mobi.  This indicates this particular book is the 7th in the series.  The name of the book as displayed on the Kindle is "The Patchwork Girl of Oz".  I would like to have the 7 displayed in the book name displayed on the Kindle.  I had thought I would be able to modify the display name to have the series number displayed.  That way I could easily read the books in the order that Mr. Baum wrote them.

Is there any way to change the book name display to something like "Oz07 The Patchwork Girl of Oz"?  Or is it possible to have a separate entry on the Kindle with the desired name that would load the actual book, sort of a link type of entry?

Thank you for any suggestions or advice.

Mike

ps. I am getting more and more fascinated with this device.  After 40 years of programming on computers, mainframes and PCs, I am seeing many possible uses for the Kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

For updating the metadata of your books, check out Calibre.

Be sure to watch the demo video on the website.


----------

